# DIY ...how easy or hard to change fuel filter on the diesel and oil filter.



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

You should find all that information in the manual or just call your local dealer and ask. I'd also get a quote from them for performing the fuel filter replacement. Might not be worth the hassle.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

So close! There is a subforum that is filled with Diesel specific tech DIYs.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html

Nothing about changing the oil tho...


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Nothing about changing the oil tho... :frown:


YOUR WRONG DANNY there is

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...ibrary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy.html


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

:sigh: I know right


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wrote both of these up. Let me know if you have any questions. Congrats on your new car and welcome!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The fuel filter is a piece of cake, the oil filter is kind of a PITA but once you do it one or two times you figure out the more direct way to get it out. Still not as easy as any single other car, truck, or heavy equipment I've worked on! 

Like other people said, diesel wrote some nice writeups on how to's with feedback from other members who attempted the same service. No fear! :th_salute:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

easy


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah its pretty easy. fuel filter you need a 36mm socket. also if you want to save money on purchasing a fuel filter purchase it from a dealer off ebay. You can find them there for around $80.00. i purchase a good majority of the parts that i need from either ebay (but only from dealerships) or gmpartsnow.com


----------

